# Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!



## vandutch (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich war gestern Abend noch an unserem See ne runde spinnern. Rechts von mir saß ein Mann vom Angelverein, der auch Kontrolleur ist. Ich bin dann links weiter runter gegangen und da sind mir 4 Leute aufgefallen die auf so einer kleinen halbinsel saßen. Am Bier saufen, 3 Ruten (2 sind erlaubt), die auf dem Boden lagen, kein Angelkoffer oder sonstiges. Es waren Aussiedler, die dort auch laut rumgebrüllt haben. Das ganze kam mir ein bisschen komisch vor und so bin ich dann zu dem Mann vom AV und habe ihm das geschildert, weil er die net sehen konnte. Ich bin dann wieder zu meinen Platz und habe weiter gespinnt (Natürlich nichts gefangen |uhoh. In der Zwischenzeit kamen 2 Jungs (13, 14?) mit Fahrrad und die haben da auch schon so komisch hingeschaut und die haben wohl gesehen das die eine Ente gefangen haben, kann aber net genau sagen was da passiert ist. 1 Stunde später hat der Mann vom AV zusammen gepackt und ist dann zu denen rüber. Die  haben 10 Minuten gequatscht und dann kam er wieder. Die hatten keine  Vereinspapiere, einer hatte wohl einen Fischereiprüfungsschein. Er hat die dann weggeschickt ohne das irgendwas passiert ist. Die hatten auch 2 Fische gefangen, glaube Karauschen. Ich finde das ganze irgendwie Blöd, ich habe meinen Schein erst seit 2 Monaten und ich finde das mit solchen Leuten einfach härter umgegangen werden muss. Wie denkt Ihr darüber? Hätte man sofort die Polzei holen sollen und Anzeige erstatten sollen? Wenn nichts passiert, denken die sich auch das die es immer wieder machen können, passiert ja eh nichts!


----------



## kati48268 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Nun, es liegt in des Aufsehers Hand, wie er reagiert, reagieren kann.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre viell. gewesen, mit ihm die kontrolle zu machen. Zu 2t macht das schon mehr Eindruck und man ist durchsetzungsfähiger.
Denn die Polizei ist zwar verpflichtet zu kommen und eine Anzeige aufzunehmen,... aber sind wir mal realistisch, das läuft oft nicht so, die Gründe dafür sind vielfältig.

Bin selbst Aufseher, gehe durchaus auch allein zu Gruppen, wo es unter Sicherheitsaspekten mehr als kritisch ist.
Beispielsweise hab ich mal 2 Goldzahnkormorane 'gefangen', das war so weit draussen & abgelegen, ich hätte mit den Jungs mind. 1 Std. Vodka trinken & Karten spielen müssen, bis ein Streifenwagen vielleicht mal aufgetaucht wäre.
Was macht man dann?
Große Predigt, dicken Macker machen ...und nach Hause schicken.
Wäre ich einer der beiden gewesen, wäre ich im Anblick des Risikos einer Strafanzeige nicht so brav geblieben, wie sie's taten.


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Wenn man weiss wie die Staatsanwaltschaft einer Region "tickt" kann man sich ausrechen wie eine Anzeige ausgehen wird und da kann man nur eine "böse Verwarnung" aussprechen, da es nur Frust macht überhaupt eine Anzeige zu erstatten.

Wobei ich es schon mutig finde, dort überhaupt alleine zu kontrollieren.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

natürlich ist das sehr unbefriedigend ...
aber allein dann 4 Leute anzusprechen, die vielleicht auch nicht ganz nüchtern sind, ist schon sone Sache |uhoh:


----------



## vandutch (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Ja klar, gehört schon eine Portion Mut dazu! Ich hätte auch mitgehen sollen, das habe ich mir danach auch gedacht! Zumal diese Leute eh nicht ganz ohne sind! Finde es trotzdem schade das nicht härter durchgegriffen wird bei solchen Sachen! Finde es auch kackendreist wie die sich da hinsetzen obwohl andere Angler am See waren. Also ich hätte mich das nicht getraut...


----------



## andy72 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



> aber allein dann 4 Leute anzusprechen, die vielleicht auch nicht ganz nüchtern sind, ist schon sone Sache |uhoh:



der kontrolletti hat doch eh erst ganz in ruhe zu ende geangelt, in so nem fall ruft man die bullen und bittet um amtshilfe und angelt bis die da sind ganz einfach !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seele (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Ich hab auch 2 Jugendliche am WE beim illegalen Krebsfang erwischt. Haben sich natürlich blöd gestellt und rausreden wollen. Hab gesagt das nächste mal gibts Probleme. Dann waren sie erst mal recht frech, aber als das Wort Polizei fiel, hatte sich die Situation schnell geändert  
Bin kein Aufseher und da eigentlich recht locker bei sowas, aber wer so dreißt ist und illegal geschonte Edelkrebse (teils richtig kleine, teils mit Laich) schon im Grillkschälchen am Ufer stehen hat und sagt er setzt sie zurück, dem muss man mal sagen was los ist.


----------



## Bungo (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Es passiert sowieso nichts.
Und da der Herr der kontrolliert hat, nicht lebensmüde ist, hat er sich auch nicht hingestellt und gesagt:"Ich hole jetzt die Polizei und es gibt Ärger."

Mir sind mehrere Fälle bekannt, wo die Polizei kam und eine Anzeige aufgenommen hat. Den Leuten ist nichts passiert.

Ein Fall ist besonders tragisch. 
Es war ein Herr von einem Aussiedlerhof der, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, 5 mal angezeigt wurde und nichts ist passiert. Er wurde sowohl beim Angeln direkt erwischt, als auch mit Fischen die bei ihm lagen.
Beim 6ten mal hat der Besitzer des Gewässers dann nichts mehr gemacht, da sowieso keine Konsequenzen drohen.

Wenn man nichts zu verlieren hat, dann passiert auch nichts. Den meisten Leuten können sie weder einen Schein abnehmen, noch finanzielle Saktionen auferlegen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Okay, es scheint wirklich Jungs zu geben die sich in die Hose machen eh se Ihr Amt wahr nehmen. Schade, aber es ist wohl so. Frag ich mich ersthaft warum man sich überhaupt um das Amt bewirbt, das bleibt sicher unbeantwortet.....

Wenn man sich doch so in die Hose macht, könnte man doch still und leise selbst die Polizei rufen um Amtshilfe bitten und dann mit dieser gerufenen zum Ort des Übels gehen....Warum macht dat keine Sau ???? Bleibt sicher auch unbeantwortet....

Eins ist sicher, Solange sich unsere Kontrollen in de Bux kacken bleiben Schwarzangler ruhig da sitzen, wo se sitzen (und kommen wieder)..... 


Danke an unsere Aufseher ! ! !


Gruß Toxe


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Bungo schrieb:


> Es passiert sowieso nichts.
> Und da der Herr der kontrolliert hat, nicht lebensmüde ist, hat er sich auch nicht hingestellt und gesagt:"Ich hole jetzt die Polizei und es gibt Ärger."
> 
> Mir sind mehrere Fälle bekannt, wo die Polizei kam und eine Anzeige aufgenommen hat. Den Leuten ist nichts passiert.
> ...



wenn man zu ner geldstrafe verurteilt wird und kann oder will nicht zahlen, wandert man eben ein entsprechend der tagessätze.
nur besitzt das angeln in d keine große lobby, deswegen strengt sich die justiz größtenteils auch nicht an, bei entsprechenden verstößen etc. einzuschreiten.
es gibt aber auch staatsanwälte und richter, die ordentlich dagegen angehen(die sind wahrscheinlich selbst angler pächter etc.)

antonio


----------



## kati48268 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Toxe, zunächst mal muss man kontrollieren und einen Verstoß  feststellen. Dann ist entweder und meistens alles ok oder eben nicht.
Willst du bei jedem, der einem auf 30m nicht koscher vorkommt, zunächst die Trachtengruppe rufen?
Was würdest du denken, wenn du nachts mit 2 Kumpels am See sitzt & der Kontrolleur kommt mit grüner Verstärkung, mit dem Argument, "die waren zu dritt, könnten ja gefährlich sein".

Ich kenne einige Kollegen persönlich, die sich am Ufer prügeln mussten, bevor der Griff zum Handy überhaupt stattfand.
Oder in kritischen Situationen die Rückmeldung der Staatsmacht bekamen, "sind alle im Einsatz, dauert 2-3 Stunden bis jemand kommt".

Wer dermaßen meckert (und keine Ahnung hat), sollte den Job vielleicht selbst mal machen. Ehrenamtlich & unentgeltlich übrigens.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Schwarzangeln wird auch überbewertet.

Solange niemand irgendwo bei Nacht und Nebel Netze durchzieht und ganze Gewässer leerfischt, kann man über die paar gefangenen Fische hinwegsehen.

Haben wir nicht (fast) alle mal als Schwarzangler unser Glück versucht?


----------



## thomsen3 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

also hier in WÜ wird da schon härter durch gegriffen hier fährt die polizei sogar wärend ihrer streife die einschlägig bekannten stellen am main ab und kontrollieren..
ich wurde am main ausschliesslich von der polizei kontrollieret nen fischeraufseher hab ich noch gesehn hier...
aber kenne das auch aus anderen regionen deutschlands wo die polizei deswegen garnicht erst ausrückt....


----------



## GarstigerKot (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Hallo,

also ich hab da auch ne kleine Geschichte zum Schwarzangeln.
Eines Sonntags im April haben ein Angelkollege und ich uns gedacht...Spinnfischen ist zu anstrengent wir hauen uns lieber hin, Ruten raus und 1 - 2 Bierchen trinken  Gesagt getan Ruten geholt ruck zuck alles auf gebaut und uns es erst mal gemütlich gemacht.. Wir konnte auch 3 schöne Forellen erwischen. Als wir einige Zeit dort gefischt haben und der Hunger auf kam...haben wir ne kleinigkeit bestellt..auf einmal viel mir ein Angler auf der in aller Seelen ruhe den Obergraben entlang ging und am Spinnfischen war. Nun musste ich aber schnell los unser bestelltes essen holen. Als ich grad zurück kam, hatte der besagte Angler grad meinen Kollegen passiert. Ich fragt ob er den Typen mal nach nem Schein gefragt hätte. (Was mein Kollege nicht wissen konnte da er noch frisch im Verein ist, jeder bei uns hat das recht Scheine zu kontrollieren, man kann nicht alle kennen ) 
Also der Kerl kam mir schon recht Spanisch vor, ich nach ihm hin freundlich nach gefragt ob er mir mal seinen Schein zeigen könnte.
Ja und da ging der Tanz los..Er direkt frech geworden ob ich nen Kontrolleur wäre, ich ihm die sachlage erklärt. Dann hin und her er wollte mir seinen Schein nicht zeigen, da war mir alles klar. Ich zurück zu meinem Kollegen ich dachte zu zweit könnten wir mehr druck machen..Nix zu machen der Typ alles am weiter fischen und richtig frech. (Tut mir leid Leute aber das war nen richtigen richtigen Assi) Okay ich auch mit den Cops gedroht...Da meinte er klar wenn die kommen dann zeig ich meinen Schein. Die Cops hatten natürlich keine Zeit, ich unseren Vorstand verständigt der direkt kam. Dann wurd der Ossi richtig beleidigent gegenüber unserem Vorstand der auch ein gewisses Alter hat vor dem man doch respekt haben sollte ( 70 ) Dann hat er seine Rute versängt und ist mit seiner Frau ab gezogen hat noch dinge gerufen wie : f... dich und deine mutter..jetzt wisst ihr warum die mauer stand wir ossis sind u gefährlich für den Westen..Mutter f... oma f... usw #q 
Okay unser Vorstand dann die Cops noch mal verständigt...Als sie von den beleidigungen hörten, war die werten Herrschaften doch bereit sich zu uns zu bequemen. Gut wir konnten sie noch abfangen...und der hammer ist die sind bestimmt 2 km gelaufen und haben sich noch nicht mal abgesprochen..#q
Alles klar...ich mit meinen Kollgene irgent wann wider am angelplatz ( Ruten standen noch bügel waren auf) da hat meine Kollege tasächlich ne schöne  am band..was nen glück.54cm 4 pfund 
Wir haben uns es grad bequem gemacht nen Bierchen göffnet. Da kommt der Vogel angeradelt (ich dachte um sich zu entschuldigen noch mal darüber zu sprechen) nix der Kerl total drauf will uns ans Gesicht hauen..ich bekomm nen kleinen mit ( war total perplex ) da züg der Typ sonen Nothammer ausm zug um den als Schlagring zu nutzen....Das ende vom Lied eine Rute von mir ist zu bruch gegangen und der Typ hat die Jacke voll bekommen..Sone Karpfenpeitsche hält schon was aus..zum mindestens das Griffstück :g

Was nen Vogel...


mfg


----------



## Bungo (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn man zu ner geldstrafe verurteilt wird und kann oder will nicht zahlen, wandert man eben ein entsprechend der tagessätze.
> 
> 
> antonio




Oder die Anzeige wird eingestellt, oder er bekommt Bewährung.

Es kann auch dazu kommen, dass er in den Bau geht, aber das ist nunmal leider in der Regel nicht der Fall so lange er keine Netze auslegt.
Wie du schon sagst, uns fehlt die Lobby und den Staatsanwälten oftmals das Interesse und Verständnis den Verstößen richtig nachzugehen.


----------



## hulkhomer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schwarzangeln wird auch überbewertet.
> 
> Solange niemand irgendwo bei Nacht und Nebel Netze durchzieht und ganze Gewässer leerfischt, kann man über die paar gefangenen Fische hinwegsehen.
> 
> Haben wir nicht (fast) alle mal als Schwarzangler unser Glück versucht?



Das sehe ich absolut nicht so! Gerade wenn es Erwachsene sind... Natürlich sollte man bei Kindern, die ein paar Rotaugen rausfangen ein Auge zudrücken. 

Aber wenn die "Schwarzangler" mit dem Auto an das Gewässer fahren können, dann ist für das kein Kavaliersdelikt mehr. 

Das mag vielleicht in anderen Regionen der Republik auch noch anders sein, aber wenn ich mir ansehe, wieviel Geld und Mühe ich in die Erlangung des Scheins stecken musste und wieviel mich die Gewässerkarten kosten, dann sehe ich absolut nicht ein, dass das einige schwarze Schafe umgehen. 

Und dabei geht es mir persönlich auch nicht um die Fische, die solche "Angler" mitnehmen. Sondern umd das gute, alte Prinzip. Wenn man Schwarzangeln toleriert, wo macht man dann die Grenze? 

Lebendiger Köderfisch ist doch auch ok, wenn es nur ein paar Leute machen. Und außerdem sind die Mindestmaße doch wirklich willkürlich und unnötig. Reusen, Stelleinen, Fische reißen... Kann man doch alles zulassen, ein wenig Anarchie schadet doch nichts. Die Angler sind so vernünfitig, die sorgen schon dafür, dass die Gewässer in ordentlichem Zustand bleiben und alle eine gute Zeit am Wasser haben. 

Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die dritte oder vierte Anzeige wegen Fischdiebstahl und Wilderei nicht verfolgt wird. Beim ersten mal kommt man vielleicht mit einem blauen Auge davon, aber ich hoffe, dass es schon beim zweiten Mal zu Konsequenzen kommt.


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wer dermaßen meckert (und keine Ahnung hat), sollte den Job vielleicht selbst mal machen. Ehrenamtlich & unentgeltlich übrigens.




Du glaubst gar nicht wie oft ich schon Schwarzangler die ne menge Mist am Wasser gemacht haben zum Teufel gejagt habe. Und glaub nich das es nur so dahin geschrieben is wat ick sage. Ick kann mir dat aufgrund meines Körperbaus leisten mal locker laut zu werden und wer sich dann noch hinstellt und mich eines besseren Belehren will (ala: Ey komm alter, es sind nur Fische und es ist nich Dein Gewässer) der sollte sich wirklick warm anziehen.

Weil???  Warum ??? 

Ich bin es leid meine Kohle Jährlich auf den Tisch zu knallen um zusehen zu müssen das sich 100érte von diesen Idioten die Kühltruhe voll machen ohne auch nur einen Gedanken dran zu verschwenden mal einen Schein zu machen und sich dazu ne Tages/Wochen ect. Karte zu kaufen. Davon mal ab, ich bin pers. der Meinung das man die Aufseher für Ihren Job ordentlich entlohnen sollte ! ! ! Das der Job sicher nich immer der einfachste ist kann ich mir vorstellen, ich sehe das übel selbst am Wasser, also rede nich davon "ICH" hätte keine Ahnung !

Und wenn es so ist, wie Du sagst: Der Verdacht müsste sich erhärten um die Polizei um Hilfe bitten zu können, dann läuft hier wat falsch....Und da sollte mal etwas getan werden. Nich nur zum Schutz der Aufseher, sondern auch zum Angleich an das Geld was die "richtigen" Angler löhnen und für die Vollpfosten (Schwarzangler) mitlöhnen.....


Noch eins: Der Aufseher der seiner eingenen Angelei nachgegangen ist, wurde ja von dem Fehlverhalten unterrichtet und angelte erstmal frei vom Herzen weg seine Sache zu Ende bis er überhaupt mal den Arsch bewegt hat. Dat is in meinen Augen schon nen Grund dafür das er fehl ist an diesem Platz (Aufseher) ... 



Gruß Toxe





EDIT: Zu dem Posting von Prof. Tinca:

Ja sicher stimm ich Dir zu bei der Sache (jeder hat mal angefangen).
Aber nen Typ mit gezählte 47 Lebensjahren (als beispiel) muss nich Schwarz fischen mit TOP Ausrüstung. Da hört bei mir der Spass uff .....


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> EDIT: Zu dem Posting von Prof. Tinca:
> 
> Ja sicher stimm ich Dir zu bei der Sache (jeder hat mal angefangen).
> Aber nen Typ mit gezählte 47 Lebensjahren muss nich Schwarz fischen mit TOP Ausrüstung. Da hört bei mir der Spass uff .....



OK.

Um noch mal etwas zu relativieren.
Wenn jemand permanent trotz dem Hinweis, dass angeln ohne Erlaubnis nicht getattet ist, immer wieder kommt, dann müssen Strafen sein.

Bei Kindern und Ersttätern definitiv nicht!

Da der Ton die Musik macht, sollte man nicht jedem, der evtl. auch aus Unwissenheit(ja es gibt Länder da darf angeln wer will) dort Vorschriften übertritt, gleich mit Konsequenzen drohen, sondern freundlich einweisen . . .


----------



## Onkelfester (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Ich bin der Meinung, daß Augenmaß wichtiger ist als das sofortige Einschalten der Ordnungsmacht.

Ich denke, daß es nicht viele unter uns gibt, die nicht als Schwarzangler angefangen haben. Wahrscheinlich ist es sogar wichtig, daß Kids erstmal als Schwarzangler ihre ersten Schritte machen. 
Wenn alle erstmal ihren Fischereischein machen sollten, bevor sie ans Gewässer gehen, würde es bald keine Angler mehr geben, weil keine Kids mehr mit dem Angelvirus infiziert werden würden. Nur diese erste, heimlichen Schritte wird Interesse am Angeln geweckt.

Es gibt natürlich Grenzen des Vertretbaren. 
Ich schaue durchaus weg, wenn osteuropäische Mitbürger Brassen aus dem Kanal ziehen, um sich die zu trocknen und in Streifen zu verspeisen (die Vorstellung ist schon gruselig genug). 
Ich unterstütze Kinder, die ihre ersten Rotaugen und Barsche stippen mit Tips und stecke denen auch schon mal ein Päckchen Haken zu.
Ich greife aber zum Telefon, wenn ich jemanden sehe, der in aller Ruhe eine Aalschnur mit 50 Haken versenkt oder eine Reuse aufstellt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Absolut nachvollziehbar.


#6#6#6#6


----------



## bafoangler (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schwarzangeln wird auch überbewertet.
> 
> Solange niemand irgendwo bei Nacht und Nebel Netze durchzieht und ganze Gewässer leerfischt, kann man über die paar gefangenen Fische hinwegsehen.
> 
> Haben wir nicht (fast) alle mal als Schwarzangler unser Glück versucht?



Klar, haben wir. Aber mit 8 oder 9 Jahren.

Desweiteren sehe ich das auch stark gewässerabhängig.
Wenn am Karpfenteich mal einer sitzt, wird der drauf angesprochen und an die Vorstandschaft verwiesen --> rein in den Verein und gut is. Jugendliche zahlen 30€ Jahresbeitrag, der Jugendfischereischein genügt.
Erwachsene stehen auf nem anderen Blatt, die können sich ohne Probleme die nötigen Lizenzen leisten.

Wenn aber Schwarzfischer am Forellenbach unterwegs sind bekomm ich nen Anfall.
Befischen ist nur mit künstlichen Ködern, Einzelhaken und ohne Widerhaken gestattet. Die Bäche sind 3-10m breit, die Fangbeschränkung liegt bei 30 Fischen - pro Jahr.
Zudem 35cm Schomaß und ein sich reproduzierender Bachforellenbestand auf den 15km Gesamtstrecke.
Mit der Wurmrute macht ein Schwarzfischer die Alterspyramide innerhalb weniger Angeltage platt.
Ich hab mal 2 Jugendliche erwischt (15 oder 16) die mit ordentlichem Gerät (Shimano Stradic..) nen 20l Eimer voll hatten. Das waren keine Ersttäter.
Da kannst du jahrelang hegen und pflegen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> OK.
> 
> Um noch mal etwas zu relativieren.
> Wenn jemand permanent trotz dem Hinweis, dass angeln ohne Erlaubnis nicht getattet ist, immer wieder kommt, dann müssen Strafen sein.
> ...




Gruß Toxe


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Bungo schrieb:


> Oder die Anzeige wird eingestellt, oder er bekommt Bewährung.
> 
> Es kann auch dazu kommen, dass er in den Bau geht, aber das ist nunmal leider in der Regel nicht der Fall so lange er keine Netze auslegt.
> Wie du schon sagst, uns fehlt die Lobby und den Staatsanwälten oftmals das Interesse und Verständnis den Verstößen richtig nachzugehen.



deswegen sagte ich ja auch wenn einer verknackt wurde.
und wenn du verknackt bist und zahlst nicht egal für welches vergehen dann gehts eben entsprechend der tagessätze ins gästezimmer.
das hat nix mit netzen oder dergleichen zu tun.

antonio


----------



## barschkönig (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Also bei Ersttätern und Kindern sollte definitiv keine Strafe verhängt werden. Selbst eine Androhung gleich rechtliche Schritte einzulegen finde ich für überzogen. Der Kontrolleur sollte die angelnden Personen freundlich darauf hinweisen den Angelschein nächstes mal dabei zu haben, vielleicht hat der Angler den Schein auch nur zu Hause liegen lassen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



barschkönig schrieb:


> vielleicht hat der Angler den Schein auch nur zu Hause liegen lassen.




Dann sollte es eine Regelung geben (wie beim Fahrschein für die Öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel) das man den Schein innerhalb 1-2-3 Tage an dieser oder dieser Stelle vorlegen muss/soll/kann (inkl. der jeweiligen Geässerkarte, DATUM auf den TAG). Ansonsten Strafmaßnahme ! 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## barschkönig (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Dann sollte es eine Regelung geben (wie beim Fahrschein für die Öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel) das man den Schein innerhalb 1-2-3 Tage an dieser oder dieser Stelle vorlegen muss/soll/kann (inkl. der jeweiligen Geässerkarte, DATUM auf den TAG). Ansonsten Strafmaßnahme !
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe


 
Gibt es sowas nicht schon meineserachtens, das man den Schein nachreichen kann?


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

das ganze kontroll - und sanktionssystem müßte anders aufgebaut werden.
mal ganz einfach gesagt:

1. entsprechende anzahl von kontrollen
2. fischereiaufseher mit entsprechenden befugnissen und pflichten und        entsprechender bezahlung,damit eben auch "besoffene horden" kontrolliert werden, wo sich heutzutage keiner hintraut
3. entsprechend harte strafen und vor allem die strafe muß sehr kurzfristig erfolgen

es ist doch wie in vielen andern bereichen so, warum wird denn so viel schindluder getrieben, weil die chance erwischt zu werden sehr gering ist und wenn man mal erwischt wird sind die sanktionen oftmals lachhaft.


antonio


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas nicht schon meineserachtens, das man den Schein nachreichen kann?



den schein wenn vergessen wirst du immer nachreichen müssen.
es ist schon ein unterschied ob ich ohne schein angle oder ihn "nur" vergessen habe.

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas nicht schon meineserachtens, das man den Schein nachreichen kann?




Hmm...Kann ich nichts zu sagen, ick hab immer allet wat ick brauche und muss mir um sowat keine Gedanken machen.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## angler1996 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Hmm...Kann ich nichts zu sagen, ick hab immer allet wat ick brauche und muss mir um sowat keine Gedanken machen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe


Wie bekommt man / Du das hin|kopfkrat:m
Was ich schón so gesucht habe
Gruß A.


----------



## barschkönig (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Also wiso sollte man jemanden Bestrafen der seinen Schein vergessen hat? Es geht doch da nur um ein Stück Papier, beim Personalausweis kann ich es verstehen mit 10 euro Bußgeld wegen Identität und sowas, aber beim Fischereischein#c
Das ist doch beim Busfahrschein auch so, wenn ich eine Jahreskarte habe und es wird kontrolliert und ich habe den Schein vergessen, schreibt der Kontrolleur sich die Daten auf und dann gibts glaube auch ne Frist oder die Rufen dann an oder so zum Nachreichen.


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Also wiso sollte man jemanden Bestrafen der seinen Schein vergessen hat? Es geht doch da nur um ein Stück Papier, beim Personalausweis kann ich es verstehen mit 10 euro Bußgeld wegen Identität und sowas, aber beim Fischereischein#c
> Das ist doch beim Busfahrschein auch so, wenn ich eine Jahreskarte habe und es wird kontrolliert und ich habe den Schein vergessen, schreibt der Kontrolleur sich die Daten auf und dann gibts glaube auch ne Frist oder die Rufen dann an oder so zum Nachreichen.



das mit dem busfahrschein mag bei dir so sein woanders wirds aber auch anders gehandhabt.
der fischereischein ist eben auch ein dokument und du hast ihn beim angeln dabeizuhaben per gesetz(außer nds), wo ist da vom prinzip her nen unterschied zum perso?

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Das ist doch beim Busfahrschein auch so, wenn ich eine Jahreskarte habe und es wird kontrolliert und ich habe den Schein vergessen, schreibt der Kontrolleur sich die Daten auf und dann gibts glaube auch ne Frist oder die Rufen dann an oder so zum Nachreichen.




Jaaa, da musste aber auch ne Strafe zahlen. Die Strafe ist zwar kleiner, aber es bleibt ne Strafe. So ist es zumindest in Berlin.....

Gruß Toxe


----------



## barschkönig (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Weil beim Personalausweis die Identität überprüft wird, und die Polizei ja gleich wissen muss mit wem man es zutun hat. Denn bei einem kleinen Delikt, das zu schwach ist um den "Verbrecher" in Gewahrsam zu nehmen aber auch so schwer ist das man den Fall weiter untersuchen muss, benötigt die Polizei ja persönliche Daten. Deswegen ist der Personalausweis notwendig, der Fischereischein zwar auch aber er ist doch eigentlich nur der Beweis das man eine Prüfung gemacht hat oder die Mitgliedskarte, das man auch seinen Beitrag bezahlt hat. Sollte doch beim Führerschein genau das selbe sein, ein Beweis das man das "Fahren" gelernt hat und staatlich geprüft wurde durch den Fahrlehrer.

Das sollte der entscheidene Unterschied zum Perso sein.


----------



## barschkönig (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Jaaa, da musste aber auch ne Strafe zahlen. Die Strafe ist zwar kleiner, aber es bleibt ne Strafe. So ist es zumindest in Berlin.....
> 
> Gruß Toxe


 
Also bei mir wird aufgeschrieben und dann halt nachgereicht, kann aber auch sein das man dann da irgendwo verzeichnet ist und erst beim zweiten mal eine Strafe gesetzt wird.


----------



## daci7 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Jaaa, da musste aber auch ne Strafe zahlen. Die Strafe ist zwar kleiner, aber es bleibt ne Strafe. So ist es zumindest in Berlin.....
> 
> Gruß Toxe



Also ne Strafe ist das nicht. Nur die "Bearbeitungsgebühren" muss man dann bezahlen. Belaufen sich in Berlin zb. auf 7€, die man dann innerhalb der nächsten Woche zahlen muss, sofern man denn nen gültigen Schein hatte.
Leider kann ich das so genau sagen, da mir das jedes Mal zum Semesterbeginn passiert... alter Studiausweis -> 7€.
Und die Mistsäcke kontrollieren auchnoch zu diesen Zeiten wie die Verrückten |supergri

EDIT: 7 € sind die Bearbeitungsgebühren der BVG, die deutsche Bahn liegt glaub ich ähnlich. Das hängt natürlich vom Unternehmen ab und nicht so sehr vom Gesetzgeber.


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Strafe vs. Bearbeitungsgebühr = Egal

Die Leute sollen schon merken das es Mist ist wenn man seine Papiere nich am Mann/Frau  hat ....

So: Back zum Thema.....Liegen gelassene Ausweise haben wa nun durch ....



Gruß Toxe


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Weil beim Personalausweis die Identität überprüft wird, und die Polizei ja gleich wissen muss mit wem man es zutun hat. Denn bei einem kleinen Delikt, das zu schwach ist um den "Verbrecher" in Gewahrsam zu nehmen aber auch so schwer ist das man den Fall weiter untersuchen muss, benötigt die Polizei ja persönliche Daten. Deswegen ist der Personalausweis notwendig, der Fischereischein zwar auch aber er ist doch eigentlich nur der Beweis das man eine Prüfung gemacht hat oder die Mitgliedskarte, das man auch seinen Beitrag bezahlt hat. Sollte doch beim Führerschein genau das selbe sein, ein Beweis das man das "Fahren" gelernt hat und staatlich geprüft wurde durch den Fahrlehrer.
> 
> Das sollte der entscheidene Unterschied zum Perso sein.



mönsch machs doch nicht so kompliziert.
fakt ist, daß du den schein mitzuführen hast, fakt ist auch daß der kontrolleur nicht wissen kann ob du ihn vergessen hast oder nicht, und daß das nachprüfen mit weiterem aufwand verbunden ist.
und um dir deine schusseligkeit oder wie auch immer du es nennen willst auszutreiben, kostet das eben nen obulus.daraus lernst du (mancher eben auch nicht).
wenn nix passiert rennt zum schluß keiner mehr mit nem schein rum und es wird sinnloser aufwand betrieben, um nachzuprüfen ob derjenige nen schein hat oder nicht.

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

:m ....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## micha84 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Mein Gott geht doch einfach angeln und schaut selber auf euch und petzt nicht überall rum wer keinen Angelschein hat oder untermassige Fische rauszieht. 

Ich will beim angeln meine ruhe haben und vorallem Fische fangen und nicht auf andere Leute schauen. Wen man rumpetzt bringt man sich eh in grössere Gefahr was man vermeiden kann.


ps: Ich habe einen Angelschein und unterstütze nicht die Schwarzangler, ich unterstütze nur das rumpetzen nicht.


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



micha84 schrieb:


> ich unterstütze nur das rumpetzen nicht.




Dat hat mit "rumpetzen" nix zu tun Micha, es geht "mir" um die Sache. Und der Sachverhalt ist einfach: Ich zahle meine Kohle und muss zusehen wie sich andere am Wasser den Lenz machen ohne das man diesen dafür auf die Finger haut |evil:

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



micha84 schrieb:


> Mein Gott geht doch einfach angeln und schaut selber auf euch und petzt nicht überall rum wer keinen Angelschein hat oder untermassige Fische rauszieht.



Hi,
wie kann man nur so verantwortungslos handeln #q
Ja , weggucken ist ja viel einfacher , sieht man ja oft genug wenn man wieder jemand in der U-Bahn zusammengetreten wird.
Gruß Udo


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Rumpetzen...Sonst gehts noch? Ist natürlich absolut richtig wegzusehen wenn einer beispielsweise 3 abgeschlagene 40er Hechte mit sich rumträgt, wie bei uns am See am ersten Mai. Kontrolleure sind Fehlanzeige,weil die lieber selber mit Köderfisch Schleppen, was beides bei uns verboten ist. Aber wer soll denen was tun?

So Funktioniert das System ganz gut#q. Große Klasse...

Gruß Fabi


----------



## flasha (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Wer sagt den das nur Schwarzangler untermassige Fische entnehmen? Wer sagt den das Schwarzangler Aussiedler sind?


----------



## barschkönig (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



flasha schrieb:


> Komischer Vergleich...wenn ich angeln gehe ist es mir ehrlich gesagt Schnuppe ob da jemand sitzt und angelt...woher soll ich auch wissen ob er nen schein hat oder nicht...ist mir auch egal...solange er mich in Ruhe lässt aber hier geht es doch mal wieder um die bösen Ausländer, die den deutschen den Fisch wegnehmen


 
Das hat doch nichts mit Ausländern zutun, es hätte auch ein Deutscher sein können, völlig egal. 
Man sollte natürlich nicht gleich die Polizei rufen wenn einen etwas komisch vorkommt, vielleicht hat alles eine Erklärung. Lieber sollte man eine Nummer von einem zuständigen Kontrolleur (sofern Vorhanden) dabei haben und ihn rufen, der soll einfach mal gucken gehn ob etwas nicht stimmt.

Wenn ich aber ehrlich bin, dann konzentriere ich mich lieber beim Angeln als irgendwelche Angler auszuspionieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



antonio schrieb:


> das ganze kontroll - und sanktionssystem müßte anders aufgebaut werden.
> mal ganz einfach gesagt:
> 
> 1. entsprechende anzahl von kontrollen
> ...



Das muss man alles relativ sehen.

Eine ausreichende Anzahl an Kontrolleuren, die entsprechend bezahlt werden, finanziert wer ? 

Verschärfte Sanktionen bei Schwarzanglern müssten in Relation zu echten Verbrechen stehen. Heißt für diese müssten die Strafen auch angehoben werden. 10 Jahre Knast für Ladendiebstahl?

Die Polizei müsste schneller und immer kommen ?
Stell ich mir grad nicht lustig vor wenn ich einen Einbrecher im Haus hab und die Polizei "ein bisschen später kommt" weil sie einen Schwarzangler verhaften muss. 

Meine Güte, denkt mal ein bisschen allgemeiner. Klar ist das für uns ein großes Ärgernis, weil wir halt direkt betroffen sind.
So wie die Obstbauern von den Äpfelklauern, die Maisbauern vor den Maisklauern (die nicht selten einen Angelschein haben), so wie der Schwerbehinderte, dem der Parkplatz von einem kerngesunden belegt wurde, usw.

Gesellschaftlich gesehen, und darauf basiert unser Rechtssytem, ist Schwarzanglen die unterste Kategorie von Peanuts.


----------



## barschkönig (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Gesellschaftlich gesehen, und darauf basiert unser Rechtssytem, ist Schwarzanglen die unterste Kategorie von Peanuts.[/QUOTE]

Hmm aber erwischt ist erwischt


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



flasha schrieb:


> Wer sagt den das nur Schwarzangler untermassige Fische entnehmen? Wer sagt den das Schwarzangler Aussiedler sind?




Hier jedenfalls pauschal niemand. Und da achten wir auch streng drauf. Hier wurde ein konkreter Fall beschrieben. Ist nicht pauschal, also ok. 
Sollte das hier in pauschale Äußerungen abgleiten, hagelt es Verwarnungen.


----------



## Zander Janky (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Ich bin Fischereiaufseher, und greife durch,und wenn mir jemand blöd kommt ziehe ich auch die Wasserschutzpolizei hinzu


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das muss man alles relativ sehen.
> 
> da gebe ich dir recht, deswegen schrieb ich ja auch "ganz einfach gesagt"
> 
> ...




antonio


----------



## vandutch (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Hier hat niemals auch nur irgendwer erwähnt das ausschließlich Aussiedler oder Ausländer Schwarzangler sind. In dem Fall, welcher sich gestern zugetragen hat, war es nunmal so und das war auch ehrlich gesagt nicht zu übersehen und zu überhören!

Wie kann man so verschränkt sein und bei solchen Sachen einfach die Augen zu machen und so tun als passiert da nichts!? Wenn Schwarzangler da sitzen und die dicken Karpfen raus reissen schaust Du einfach weg ja? SUPER Einstellung!

Ich finde das solche Sachen einfach knallhart bestraft werden sollten!!! Jugendliche bis 14 Jahren können die eh nicht viel und die älteren sollten gleich zu hohen Geldstrafen rangezogen werden! Das hat dann auch eine vernünftige Abschreckung und die werden es sich 2 mal überlegen!


----------



## kati48268 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Als ich grad die letzten 2 1/2 Seiten nachgelesen habe, dachte ich schon, es geht gleich jeden Moment um standesrechtliche Erschießung, Steinigung od. Scheiterhaufen.
Ausweisung der Leiche zurück nach Kasachstan nicht vergessen.

Aber Gott sei Dank ist Ralle eingestiegen.
Bißchen hysterisch das ganze hier, hm?

Es geht um ein paar Fische!
Kein Mord, keine Schändung, ...

Die Trachtengruppe ist anderweitig gut beschäftigt (Blitzer aufstellen), die Richter verhandeln nachbarschaftliche Streitigkeiten, die Staatsanwälte jagen Musik-Downloader, die Knäste sind überfüllt, öffentliches Auspeitschen wurde auch irgendwann abgeschafft.
Kriegt euch doch mal wieder ein.


----------



## Hannes94 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Also ich finde es vollkommen ok wenn Kinder angeln gehen, wiso sollte man ihnen die Natur verbieten? Das unterstütze ich auch gerne mit Tipps und ein paar Kleinteilen.

Aber das ist etwas ganz anderes als wenn Erwachsene mit "Top" Ausrüstung losziehen und einem Wort wörtlich  den Jahresbeitrag rausangeln.... Da bekomme ich auch einen dicken Hals bei! Das sollte auch mmn bestraft werden.. da gebe ich euch vollkommen Recht|supergri


----------



## Zander Janky (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Als ich grad die letzten 2 1/2 Seiten nachgelesen habe, dachte ich schon, es geht gleich jeden Moment um standesrechtliche Erschießung, Steinigung od. Scheiterhaufen.
> Ausweisung der Leiche zurück nach Kasachstan nicht vergessen.
> 
> Aber Gott sei Dank ist Ralle eingestiegen.
> ...


 
Und trotzdem kann nicht jeder Angler am Wasser machen was er will...denn wir Angler sind am Wasser nur geduldet,und das vergessen die meisten Angler.

MfG


----------



## barschkönig (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Also ich finde es vollkommen ok wenn Kinder angeln gehen, wiso sollte man ihnen die Natur verbieten? Das unterstütze ich auch gerne mit Tipps und ein paar Kleinteilen.
> 
> Aber das ist etwas ganz anderes als wenn Erwachsene mit "Top" Ausrüstung losziehen und einem Wort wörtlich den Jahresbeitrag rausangeln.... Da bekomme ich auch einen dicken Hals bei! Das sollte auch mmn bestraft werden.. da gebe ich euch vollkommen Recht|supergri


 
Ich denke mal das viele Schwarzangler keine Top Ausrüstung haben, denn dann könnten sie auch den Angelschein bezahlen.


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das viele Schwarzangler keine Top Ausrüstung haben, denn dann könnten sie auch den Angelschein bezahlen.



warum sollten sie wenn kaum kontrolliert wird und hinterher meist nichts passiert.

antonio


----------



## flasha (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Als ich grad die letzten 2 1/2 Seiten nachgelesen habe, dachte ich schon, es geht gleich jeden Moment um standesrechtliche Erschießung, Steinigung od. Scheiterhaufen.
> Ausweisung der Leiche zurück nach Kasachstan nicht vergessen.
> 
> Aber Gott sei Dank ist Ralle eingestiegen.
> ...



Danke!:m


----------



## KawangA (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

hallo,
ich habe zwar nicht alle beiträge gelesen aber teilweise bin ich schon vom glauben abgefallen.
da wird fischwilderei teilweise verharmlost von..solange keine netzte durch gewässer durchgezogen werden...2-3 fische tun keinem weh...haben wir nicht alle mal...mein gott es geht hier nur um fisch und so weiter.
ja hallo..ich als ehrlicher muss erstmal eine für teuer geld eine fischereiprüfung ablegen und ! bestehen bevor ich einen fischereischein beantragen kann auch für teuer geld plus fischreiabgabe und dann noch die erlaubnisskarte für teuer geld.
ich muss mich an mindesmaße, schonzeiten und div. andere gestze halten.
dann kommt da so ein schwarzangler, der sich um sowas einen schei****** kümmert und mir den ehrlichen angler und steuerzahler einen schaden anrichtet ( besatztfiche wie aal, hecht zander etc fängt. sich an dem eigentum des pächters vergreift ).
der muss gneauso die volle härte des gesetzes spüren bekommen wie ein mörder, raser mit nötigung etc pp.
wen sich wirklich kontrolleure nicht trauen eine gruppe von anglern zu kontrollieren weil die situation eskalieren könnte, dann sollte man überlegen ob man für das amt des aufsehers geschaffen ist. 
ich für meinen teil wünschte es würden mehr kontrollen durch geführt.

in diesem sinne petri heil.


----------



## Zander Janky (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

@KawangA

Da geb ich dir voll und ganz recht, so sehe ich das auch.

MfG


----------



## Hannes94 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Da geb ich dir auch Recht Barschkönig


----------



## bafoangler (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine ausreichende Anzahl an Kontrolleuren, die entsprechend bezahlt werden, finanziert wer ?



Die finanzieren sich selbst.
So wie die Knöllchenfraktion, bei denen auch 75% der "Einnahmen" für Gehälter und Verwaltungskosten draufgehen, sollte doch genug reinkommen.
Ich glaube ein Hüter der öffentlichen Ordnung verteilt 15 Zettel am Tag. Rechnen wir mit 15€ je Verstoß, sind das 225€ täglich.
Da müssten die Jungens nur einen Schwarzfischer täglich erwischen, und das Ding wäre geritzt.
Ich denke das ist an vielen Gewässern durchaus im Bereich des möglichen.


----------



## Zander Janky (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

wenn sich wirklich kontrolleure nicht trauen eine gruppe von anglern zu kontrollieren weil die situation eskalieren könnte, dann sollte man überlegen ob man für das amt des aufsehers geschaffen ist. 
ich für meinen teil wünschte es würden mehr kontrollen durch geführt.

Ich habe keine Probleme eine Gruppe zu kontrolieren,wenn mann sich vernünftig vorstellt als Fischereiaufseher,nur wie gesagt kommt mann mir blöd am Wasser gehe ich weiter,und dann wird die Polizei angerufen.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



KawangA schrieb:


> ...der muss gneauso die volle härte des gesetzes spüren bekommen wie ein mörder, raser mit nötigung etc pp....
> 
> ...wen sich wirklich kontrolleure nicht trauen eine gruppe von anglern zu kontrollieren weil die situation eskalieren könnte, dann sollte man überlegen ob man für das amt des aufsehers geschaffen ist...


Zum 1. Absatz: wir reden vom Straftatbestand des Diebstahls, bzw. Wilderei.
Zum 2ten: ohne dich persönlich zu meinen(!), ich habe bei solchen Statements immer das Gefühl, das kommt von Leuten, die sich im Bus verschämt wegdrehen, wenn 3 besoffene Chaoten ein Mädchen drangsalieren.



bafoangler schrieb:


> ...So wie die Knöllchenfraktion, bei denen auch 75% der "Einnahmen" für Gehälter und Verwaltungskosten draufgehen, sollte doch genug reinkommen...


Der Tag, an dem mir Knete dafür geboten wird, am Besten noch eine Fangprämie, wird mein letzter Tag als Aufseher sein.


----------



## Roquefort (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



antonio schrieb:


> der fischereischein ist eben auch ein dokument und du hast ihn beim angeln dabeizuhaben per gesetz(außer nds), wo ist da vom prinzip her nen unterschied zum perso?


Den Person mußt ja nicht permanent dabeihaben, Du mußt Dich nur irgendwie ausweisen können. Ich handhab für mich den Fall, daß ich regelmäßig an unterschiedlichen Gewässern fische, derart, daß ich versuche, immer den Fischereischein, aber weil das praktisch irgendwie nicht klappt, zumindest eine beglaubigte Kopie meines Fischereischeins dabeizuhaben. Es ist eben einfacher, in jedem Teil der Ausrüstung eine Kopie, als in einem einzelnen Teil _den_ Schein dabeizuhaben. Werde ich kontrolliert, kann ich zumindest durch besagte Kopie glaubhaft nachweisen, daß ich mal einen Fischereischein hatte. Dann wurde mir (wenn überhaupt nötig) immer das Recht auf eine Nachschau des Originaldokuments gewährt...


----------



## derFörster (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

wie kann man eigentlich Aufseher werden bzw was für Voraussetzungen muss man  dafür erfüllen..? 

weil ich bin fast täglich am Wasser unterwegs, und dabei schon soviel mist gesehen so das ich schon öfter darüber nachgedacht habe so ein Amt auf mich zu nehemen...


----------



## andyblub (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das viele Schwarzangler keine Top Ausrüstung haben, denn dann könnten sie auch den Angelschein bezahlen.



Schwarzangeln hat in den seltensten Fällen etwas mit mangelhafter Finanzierungsmöglichkeit zu tun. Eher damit, dass die bürokratischen und zeitlichen Hürden extrem hoch sind "nur um mal eben angeln zu gehen". Ob man das nun begrüßt oder nicht, wenn man selbst einen Angelschein + Kurs gemacht hat, aber den Wenigsten Schwarzanglern dürfte es wirklich um das Geld gehen als viel mehr um den (Zeit)aufwand, der von Nöten wäre, um legal angeln zu dürfen.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



andyblub schrieb:


> Schwarzangeln hat in den seltensten Fällen etwas mit mangelhafter Finanzierungsmöglichkeit zu tun. Eher damit, dass die bürokratischen und zeitlichen Hürden extrem hoch sind "nur um mal eben angeln zu gehen". Ob man das nun begrüßt oder nicht, wenn man selbst einen Angelschein + Kurs gemacht hat, aber den Wenigsten Schwarzanglern dürfte es wirklich um das Geld gehen als viel mehr um den (Zeit)aufwand, der von Nöten wäre, um legal angeln zu dürfen.


 
...das ist beim Führerschein, beim Waffenschein, beim Jagdschein usw. ähnlich - und ich bin FROH, dass es diese Hürden gibt!

Ob der Fischereischein nun in seiner jetzigen Form so sinnvoll und hilfreich ist, dass kann man mit guten Argumenten bezweifeln - aber die Entschuldigung des "Schein-Aufwand´s" für´s Schwarzangeln lasse ich nicht gelten!

Jeder weiß, dass man den Schein braucht - jeder weiß, dass Schwarzangeln verboten ist --> demnach sollte auch jeder sich bewußt sein, welche Strafe ihm (zurecht!) droht, wenn er trotzdem illegal angelt!

Finde den Aufwand und die Kosten für den Schein echt nicht überzogen - und wer Spaß am Angeln hat, der macht eben den Schein, oder geht (zwar illegal, aber meistens geduldet) in einen Forellenpuff zum angeln!

Ernie


----------



## bafoangler (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Tag, an dem mir Knete dafür geboten wird, am Besten noch eine Fangprämie, wird mein letzter Tag als Aufseher sein.



Nö, das hab ich gar nicht gemeint.
Aber wenn Kontrollen eben nicht mehr aus den eigenen Reihen kommen, ist das eine ganz normale Arbeit wie die eines jeden Kontrolleurs eben auch, ganz gleich ob der nun Fahrkarten, Parktickets, Führerschein oder Angelpapiere überprüft.
Eine Prämie ist etwas anderes als ein festes Gehalt.

Ich bin nicht dafür, wollte nur anmerken dass es finanzierbar wäre.
Insgesamt wären mehr Kontrollen wünschenswert, denn auch was viele Inhaber der nötigen Papiere abziehen kann so eigentlich nicht sein.
Da wird unverfroren mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt, mitgenommen was beißt unabhängig von Schonzeit oder -maß, die Fangbergenzung missachtet und allerlei andere -sinnvolle- Regeln verletzt. Die allermeisten Regeln und Gesetze sind ja nicht aus den Fingern gesogen.
Dennoch sollten die Kontrollen quasi "in privater Hand" bleiben, noch mehr verstaatlichung und Beschneidung muss ja auch nicht sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Finde den Aufwand und die Kosten für den Schein echt nicht überzogen - und wer Spaß am Angeln hat, der macht eben den Schein, oder geht (zwar illegal, aber meistens geduldet) in einen Forellenpuff zum angeln!
> 
> Ernie



Da halte ich mal gegen.

Die Kosten für die Prüfung und den Vorbereitungskurs erreichen in manchen Bundesländern den HartzIV Regelsatz. Bedeutet ein Monatseinkommen. 

Forellenpuff kostet bei uns auch irgendwo zwischen 20 und 30 € pro Tag. Auch nicht mal eben aus der Portokasse zu zahlen und im Jahreswert sicher wesentlich teurer als ein Vereinsbeitritt. 

Mächtig viel Geld für Bedürftige.

Ich würde wetten dass die Zahl der Schwarzangler rapide zurückgeht, würde man die Prüfung (nicht den Fischereischein) abschaffen.

Viele Schwarzangler angeln ohne Erlaubnis, weil sie die ohne Fischereischein nicht bekommen. Wäre der Fischereischein, wie früher, einfach käuflich zu erwerben, sähe das sehr sicher anders aus.
Dann wäre die Fischereiabgabe bezahlt und auch die Gebühr für die Angelerlaubnis oder der Vereinsbeitrag. Keiner würde geschädigt, nur die Verbandsjockel müsste sich überlegen wie sie ihre Kohle auf anständige Weise erwirtschaften.


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da halte ich mal gegen.
> 
> Die Kosten für die Prüfung und den Vorbereitungskurs erreichen in manchen Bundesländern den HartzIV Regelsatz. Bedeutet ein Monatseinkommen.
> 
> ...




Ach bedürftig hin oder her. Jeder sich sich nur nen klein bisschen mit dem Hobby Angeln beschäftigt, sieht schnell das es nich das billigste Hobby ist was man sich aussucht/aussuchen kann.

Wer die Kosten scheut, sollte sich überlegen ob es sein NEUES TOLLES HOBBY wird..... 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Nö, find ich nicht. Angeln sollte für jeden erschwinglich sein, zumindest der Zugang hierzu. Insbesondere die Jugendlichen können nix machen, wenn die Eltern bedürftig sind.


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ach bedürftig hin oder her. Jeder sich sich nur nen klein bisschen mit dem Hobby Angeln beschäftigt, sieht schnell das es nich das billigste Hobby ist was man sich aussucht/aussuchen kann.
> 
> Wer die Kosten scheut, sollte sich überlegen ob es sein NEUES TOLLES HOBBY wird.....
> 
> ...



kommt drauf an wie man es sieht.
in meinen augen sind das unnötige und unnötig hohe kosten.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ach bedürftig hin oder her. Jeder sich sich nur nen klein bisschen mit dem Hobby Angeln beschäftigt, sieht schnell das es nich das billigste Hobby ist was man sich aussucht/aussuchen kann.
> 
> *Wer die Kosten scheut, sollte sich überlegen ob es sein NEUES TOLLES HOBBY wird..... *
> 
> ...




Du kannst doch niemandem seine Interessen vorschreiben. Was wenn du plötzlich betroffen wärst?

Hätt` ich gar nicht von dir gedacht.|kopfkrat

Man kann sehr günstig angeln!:g


----------



## ak.checker (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Zitat von Ralle24
Mächtig viel Geld für Bedürftige.

Ich würde wetten dass die Zahl der Schwarzangler rapide zurückgeht, würde man die Prüfung (nicht den Fischereischein) abschaffen.

Viele Schwarzangler angeln ohne Erlaubnis, weil sie die ohne Fischereischein nicht bekommen. Wäre der Fischereischein, wie früher, einfach käuflich zu erwerben, sähe das sehr sicher anders aus.
Dann wäre die Fischereiabgabe bezahlt und auch die Gebühr für die Angelerlaubnis oder der Vereinsbeitrag. Keiner würde geschädigt, nur die Verbandsjockel müsste sich überlegen wie sie ihre Kohle auf anständige Weise erwirtschaften.[/QUOTE]

Sorry, aber das ist doch Quackes!!#q
Warum soll der Schein umsonst sein , jeder Schein/Prüfung wird mit Gebühren belegt also auch der Angelschein....

Des weiteren sollte viel mehr und härter Kontrolliert werden (von mir aus auch bezahlt,wird dann finanziert durch die schwarzangler!)
Ich interessiere mich eigentlich nicht dafür wer neben mir Angelt doch manchmal waren es bestimmt schon Schwarzangler grad am Rhein ect.
Warum sollten die nicht wie jeder andere auch dafür Zahlen! Auserdem haben wir das Problem nur weil sie wissen das da niemand durchgreift und lachen sich noch einen wenn wir ne Karte lösen:r
SO SIEHTS DOCH AUS


----------



## olaf70 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ach bedürftig hin oder her. Jeder sich sich nur nen klein bisschen mit dem Hobby Angeln beschäftigt, sieht schnell das es nich das billigste Hobby ist was man sich aussucht/aussuchen kann.
> 
> Wer die Kosten scheut, sollte sich überlegen ob es sein NEUES TOLLES HOBBY wird.....
> 
> ...


 
Hier kann ich Toxe nur Recht geben. Ich würde auch gern Golf spielen, aber die Beiträge sprengen einfach mein Budget.
Also lass ich es und geh nicht nachts heimlich auf den Golfplatz.


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...
> oder geht (zwar illegal, aber meistens geduldet) in einen Forellenpuff zum angeln!
> 
> Ernie


 
Hi, ich nehme mal an, dass du euer Bundesland meinst, denn hier in Niedersachsen ist diesbezüglich anderes Recht gültig. |rolleyes

Aber generell gebe ich den meisten Recht, mehr Kontrollen und extrem empfindliche Strafen, von denen man länger was hat !! Anders bekommt man das meiner Meinung nach nicht in den Griff..........aber man kann es ja auch nach "deutscher Mentalität" einfach schön oder tot diskutieren |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist doch Quackes!!#q
> Warum soll der Schein umsonst sein , jeder Schein/Prüfung wird mit Gebühren belegt also auch der Angelschein....



Die sowieso überflüssige Prüfung muss umsonst sein, nicht der Fischereischein. Die Abgabe ist nicht sehr teuer.



ak.checker schrieb:


> Des weiteren sollte viel mehr und härter Kontrolliert werden (von mir aus auch bezahlt,wird dann finanziert durch die schwarzangler!)
> Ich interessiere mich eigentlich nicht dafür wer neben mir Angelt doch manchmal waren es bestimmt schon Schwarzangler grad am Rhein ect.
> Warum sollten die nicht wie jeder andere auch dafür Zahlen! Auserdem haben wir das Problem nur weil sie wissen das da niemand durchgreift und lachen sich noch ein wenn wir ne Karte lösen:r



Reine Einbildung!
Die sind sicher zufrieden wenn sie in Ruhe gelassen werden und interessieren sich nicht die Bohne dafür ob du bezahlt hast oder nicht.


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, find ich nicht. Angeln sollte für jeden erschwinglich sein, zumindest der Zugang hierzu. Insbesondere die Jugendlichen können nix machen, wenn die Eltern bedürftig sind.




Da stimm ich Dir zu, zu 100% sogar.

In BRB (also bei mir um de ecke) habe die Kinder die Möglichkeit sich die Jahresmarke in den Friedfischschein kleben zu lassen für schlappe 2,50€. Dat is nen Schnäppchen.
Ich gehe davon aus (dafür bekommen Eltern Kindergeld) das sich die 2,50€ aus der Kasse knappen lassen wenn das Kind diesem Hobby nachgehen will. Weiter geht´s dann aber bei dem Gerät und da kann man auch billig kaufen, keine Frage, die Sache is nur wie oft kauft man dann neu. Irgendwann sagen die Elter, NÖÖÖ Kind is nich mehr. Schade, aber dann muss dat Kind das Hobby wieder fallen lassen.


Ick bin kein böser Mensch, um Himmels willen. Aber ich stehe zu meiner Aussage: Angeln ist nicht billig und Schein (der Kosten Viel Geld) ist und sollte weiterhin auch Vorraussetzung dafür sein. 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## ak.checker (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die sowieso überflüssige Prüfung muss umsonst sein, nicht der Fischereischein. Die Abgabe ist nicht sehr teuer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also Jungs
wenn das jeder machen würde wo kämen wir dann hin??
Damit meine ich in erster Linie "Fischen ohne erlaubnisschein/Tageskarte ect.!"
Das mit der Prüfung steht auf nem anderen Blatt


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist doch Quackes!!#q
> Warum soll der Schein umsonst sein , jeder Schein/Prüfung wird mit Gebühren belegt also auch der Angelschein....



Bevor man unhöfliche Smilies verwendet, sollte man versuchen zu verstehen.

Der Fischereischein muss selbstverständlich gekauft werden.
Die das Verbandsäckl bereichernde Prüfung gehört abgeschafft.


----------



## andyblub (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...das ist beim Führerschein, beim Waffenschein, beim Jagdschein usw. ähnlich - und ich bin FROH, dass es diese Hürden gibt!
> 
> Ob der Fischereischein nun in seiner jetzigen Form so sinnvoll und hilfreich ist, dass kann man mit guten Argumenten bezweifeln - aber die Entschuldigung des "Schein-Aufwand´s" für´s Schwarzangeln lasse ich nicht gelten!



Habe ich nicht bestritten, und sagte dies wertungsfrei. Meine Aussage war lediglich: Wäre angeln nur mit einer finanziellen Hürde verbunden, gäbe es weniger Schwarzangler, da es den meisten Interessierten möglich wäre "mal eben zu angeln", mehr nicht.
Ob dies nun gutgeheißen wird oder nicht, ist ja subjektiv und verschieden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ick bin kein böser Mensch, um Himmels willen. Aber ich stehe zu meiner Aussage: Angeln ist nicht billig und Schein (der Kosten Viel Geld) ist und sollte weiterhin auch Vorraussetzung dafür sein.
> 
> Gruß Toxe



Der Schein als Nachweis für eine Fischereiabgabe ist ja auch nicht das Problem.
Den gabs früher auch. 
Allerdings ohne dass man dafür einen kostspieligen Lehrgang + Prüfung machen muss, bei dem man nicht mal praktische Erfahrung übermittelt bekommt.:g

Das gehört abgeschafft, nicht unbedingt der Nachweis für eine Fischereiabgabe(Angelsteuer).


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Also Jungs
> wenn das jeder machen würde wo kämen wir dann hin??




In einer freiere Angelwelt mit weniger unsinnigen Vorschriften?


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

@ Prof. Tinca, ick habe nich mit einem Wort gesagt das ich die Prüfung gut finde.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Da stimm ich Dir zu, zu 100% sogar.
> 
> In BRB (also bei mir um de ecke) habe die Kinder die Möglichkeit sich die Jahresmarke in den Friedfischschein kleben zu lassen für schlappe 2,50€. Dat is nen Schnäppchen.
> Ich gehe davon aus (dafür bekommen Eltern Kindergeld) das sich die 2,50€ aus der Kasse knappen lassen wenn das Kind diesem Hobby nachgehen will. Weiter geht´s dann aber bei dem Gerät und da kann man auch billig kaufen, keine Frage, die Sache is nur wie oft kauft man dann neu. Irgendwann sagen die Elter, NÖÖÖ Kind is nich mehr. Schade, aber dann muss dat Kind das Hobby wieder fallen lassen.
> ...



Siehste, so unterschiedlich sind die Verhältnisse. Für 2,50 kriegste bei uns nicht mal ne Busfahrkarte zum Vereinsheim.

Davon ab, klar kostet der Jugendfischereischein nicht die Welt und sollte bezahlbar sein. Das muss man auch nicht ändern. Blöderweise darf der Jugendliche bei uns aber nicht alleine angeln, sondern muss immer in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen sein. Schwierig genug. Ab er angenommen, er schafft das, dann ist spätstens mit 18 Sense. Denn dann muss er, obwohl er schon jahrelang fischt und sich in der Matrie besser auskennt als ein frischbegackener Prüfling, trotzdem nochmal einen Haufen Kohle aufwänden um weiter angeln zu dürfen.


----------



## hulkhomer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Hier kann ich Toxe nur Recht geben. Ich würde auch gern Golf spielen, aber die Beiträge sprengen einfach mein Budget.
> Also lass ich es und geh nicht nachts heimlich auf den Golfplatz.



|good:|good:|good:

Um im Bild zu bleiben würde man da aber nicht nur über den Platz gehen, sondern Schaden anrichten und die Mitglieder um "Leistungen" bringen, die sie im Vorfeld teuer bezahlt haben. 

Und ganz ehrlich: Wer H4 bezieht soll auch nicht Angeln gehen, sondern sich um eine Anstellung bemühen. Da stellt sich für mich die Frage wegen der Finanzierung bzw. die Möglichkeit dafür gar nicht.

Zudem bin ich mir auch sicher, dass die finanzielle Seite nicht der Hauptgrund für Schwarzangler ist.


----------



## omnimc (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

mal kurz was anderes ich würde auch kontrolleur machen.
aber um den schein zu bekommen ist einiges an aufwand nötig. z.b.
mitglied im angelverein. deswegen mache ich das nicht. obwohl aufgrund meiner größe ich da weniger probleme habe meine meinung anderen aufzuzwingen. ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> @ Prof. Tinca, ick habe nich mit einem Wort gesagt das ich die Prüfung gut finde.
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe



Hab ich auch nicht gesagt.:m
Die Sache mit dem teuren, überflüssigen Prüfung war auf den finanziellen Aspekt hierin bezogen und keine Wertung bezüglich deiner Meinung.#g:m


Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *ToxicToolz* 

 
_Ick bin kein böser Mensch, um Himmels  willen. Aber ich stehe zu meiner Aussage: *Angeln ist nicht billig und  Schein (der Kosten Viel Geld)* ist und sollte weiterhin auch  Vorraussetzung dafür sein. 

Gruß Toxe_


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> spätstens mit 18 Sense. Denn dann muss er, obwohl er schon jahrelang fischt und sich in der Matrie besser auskennt als ein frischbegackener Prüfling, trotzdem nochmal einen Haufen Kohle aufwänden um weiter angeln zu dürfen.




Ja leider. Da bin ich auch der Meinung das jemand der den Jugendschein hat, nahtlos zu seinem 18 Lebensjahr den normalen Schein (evtl. gegen Gebühr 08:15@ und Nachweis 2 Jahre Verein ect.) ohne Prüfung erhält.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## carphunter1678 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Es wurde jetzt mehrfach gesagt das, sich Jungendliche mit Bedürftigen Eltern sich angeln nicht leisten können.
Dazu habe ich mal ne Frage gibt es bei Harz 4 keine Förderung für sowas ?
Ich weiß nähmlich von einem Klassenkameraden von mir (Harz 4 empfänger) das er für alles vom Amt Geld kriegt darum frage ich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Nein.


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Da hat Tinca allerdings Recht. Ich selbst war Jahrelang ohne Arbeit und musste jeden cent umdrehen. Allerdings habe ich in genau dieser Zeit das Angeln mangels Kohle eingestellt. Weil mir die Bewerbungsbriefmarken mehr wert waren als nen Fisch an der Angel.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich in genau dieser Zeit das Angeln mangels Kohle eingestellt. Weil mir die Bewerbungsbriefmarken mehr wert waren als nen Fisch an der Angel.
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe



;+
Könnte ich nicht . . .

Warum sollte die Nutzung der Natur(welche jedem anderen Lebewesen frei steht) auch Unsummen verschlingen?

Das nutzt doch nur den Interessen einiger Weniger.|evil:


----------



## Brikz83 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

wenns danach geht, dürfte ja ein drittel der nicht-studierten hier in MV nicht mehr angeln, weill die auch nicht wirklich mehr als mit H4 verdienen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ja leider. Da bin ich auch der Meinung das jemand der den Jugendschein hat, nahtlos zu seinem 18 Lebensjahr den normalen Schein (evtl. gegen Gebühr 08:15@ und Nachweis 2 Jahre Verein ect.) ohne Prüfung erhält.
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe



Jawoll, so sollte es sein.


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ;+
> Könnte ich nicht . . .




Musste ich aber und zum Wohle meiner Familie hat es mir nicht mal weh getan 


Gruß Toxe

EDIT: Und der Gedanke "Schwarz fischen zu gehen" ist mir nicht mal in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Es gibt massenhaft Bedürftige Menschen in Deutschland. Das ist Fakt. Dabei sollten wir es belassen. *Über die Bedürftigkeit udn deren Ursachen zu diskutieren ist nicht Ziel dieses Forums und gehört hier nicht hin. Das könnt Ihr gerne per PN machen. *


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> EDIT: Und der Gedanke "Schwarz fischen zu gehen" ist mir nicht mal in den Sinn gekommen.




Ich sage dir ganz ehrlich, dass ich mir das Angeln von nix und niemandem verbieten lassen würde, auch wenn das Geld für irgendwelche Erlaubnisscheine fehlen würde.:g

Ich sehe die Nutzung der örtlichen Natur als ein Grundrecht jeden Lebewesens an.
Solange Geld da ist und die Beiträge nicht ausarten, wird natürlich bezahlt.:m


----------



## ak.checker (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> |good:|good:|good:
> 
> Um im Bild zu bleiben würde man da aber nicht nur über den Platz gehen, sondern Schaden anrichten und die Mitglieder um "Leistungen" bringen, die sie im Vorfeld teuer bezahlt haben.
> 
> ...




Dem kann man nur beipflichten.
Was die Prüfungsgebühren angeht , die sollten sich natürlich im rahmen bewegen :m


----------



## Tomasz (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich sage dir ganz ehrlich, dass ich mir das Angeln von nix und niemandem verbieten lassen würde, auch wenn das Geld für irgendwelche Erlaubnisscheine fehlen würde.:g
> 
> Ich sehe die Nutzung der örtlichen Natur als ein Grundrecht jeden Lebewesens an.
> Solange Geld da ist und die Beiträge nicht ausarten, wird natürlich bezahlt.:m



Auch wenn viele jetzt gerne nach der Polizei oder gar Selbsjustiz schreien würden, finde ich diese Meinung irgendwie sehr sympatisch, ohne selbst derzeit so zu handeln oder dies für die nahe Zukunft in Erwägung ziehen zu wollen. 
Ich hoffe das war jetzt diplomatisch genug ausgedrückt und dennoch verständlich.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ak.checker (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In einer freiere Angelwelt mit weniger unsinnigen Vorschriften?



Da haste auch Recht...
Aber Schwarzangeln ohne Karte/Berechtigungschein das kann net angehen das wir alle des Zahlen und die kümmerts nicht die Bohne|uhoh:


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Da haste auch Recht...
> Aber Schwarzangeln ohne Karte/Berechtigungschein das kann net angehen das wir alle des Zahlen und die kümmerts nicht die Bohne|uhoh:



Warum interessierst du dich so sehr für andere Leute?

|kopfkrat


----------



## hulkhomer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Möglicherweise weil die Kosten dann für diejenigen steigen, die so dumm sind und diese auch bezahlen. 

Besatz, Fischtreppen die von Vereinen mitfinanziert werden, Aufräumaktionen am Wasser...


----------



## Onkelfester (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Ich denke nicht, daß die Prüfung abgeschafft werden sollte.

Im Gegenteil. Ich bin sogar der Meinung, daß die Teilnahme an den Schulungsterminen verpflichten sein sollte!

Ich denke aber auch, daß die Schulung reformiert werden muß und daß sie kostenfrei sein sollte.
Um jetzt schon dem Geschrei: "wer soll das denn bezahlen?" vorzugreifen: Wir alle!

Nur wenn wir als Angler ein Bild des Naturliebhaber- und schützers abgeben können, werden wir auch zukünftig etwas gegen immer mehr und tiefgreifende Einschränkungen entgegensetzen können.
Dazu gehört eine fundierte Ausbildung, Kommunikationwille und die Bereitschaft Andere für das was wir tun zu interessieren.

Von diesen drei Sachen könnten man zumindest die fundierte Ausbildung durch kostenfreie Kurse garantieren. Bei den anderen beiden Dingen zweifle ich leider, wenn ich mir hier so einige Posts ansehe...

Was der Fischereischein dann kostet sollte durchaus einkommensabhängig entschieden werden. Darüber könnten auch die Kosten für die Kurse finanziert werden. 

Ein Angelkarte muß natürlich weiterhin mit Kosten verbunden sein. Ist ja klar.

Ich wäre bereit für den Fischereischein deutlich mehr zu bezahlen als bisher, wenn das zur Folge hätte, daß mehr und besser ausgebildete Menschen am Wasser wären.

Zugegeben alles recht theoretisch aber wir sollten aufhören allzu kurz zu denken und anfangen uns mehr Sorgen über unsere Zukunft als über Schwarzangler zu machen.


----------



## ak.checker (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum interessierst du dich so sehr für andere Leute?
> 
> |kopfkrat



Ist mir doch schnurze was andere machen solange nicht die zahlenden spricht die Angler dafür blechen müssen !! Sollen se des doch alles abschaffen dann kanns mir auch Recht sein .
Nur welche zustände wir dann hätten lasse ich mal dahin gestellt . In diesem Sinne ....


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Möglicherweise weil die Kosten dann für diejenigen steigen, die so dumm sind und diese auch bezahlen.
> 
> Besatz, Fischtreppen die von Vereinen mitfinanziert werden, Aufräumaktionen am Wasser...



Lad` doch mal vereinsfremde Angler zu Arbeitseinsätzen ein. Vielleicht haben sie mehr Lust als du denkst.
Wer Leistung bringt kann in Arbeitsstunden abgerechnet werden.
:m


----------



## Tomasz (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3316082&postcount=1

Entweder hat die oben gemachte Erfahrung nicht nur mit dem Alter zu tun, oder einige sind wirklich älter geworden und haben alles aus ihrer Jugend vergessen#c.
Ich würde mir jedenfalls wünschen, dass meine Kinder genauso an das Angeln herangeführt werden könnten, wie ich es als kleiner Stepke mal gelernt habe. In der Natur am See oder am Fluß, vom Großvater oder vom Vater, ganz ohne Paragraphengedöns und "Schein"-gehabe. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Onkelfester (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Das wäre doch mal ein schöner Ansatz:

Leute die sich bereit erklären etwas für die Gewässer zu tun und Arbeit zu leisten mit Angelstunden (begleitet oder alleine) am Vereinsgewässer zu belohnen.

Wenn das ein Verein beschließen würde und damit in die Lokalpresse kommt wäre wieder etwas gewonnen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Tomasz schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3316082&postcount=1
> 
> Entweder hat die oben gemachte Erfahrung nicht nur mit dem Alter zu tun, oder einige sind wirklich älter geworden und haben alles aus ihrer Jugend vergessen#c.
> Ich würde mir jedenfalls wünschen, dass meine Kinder genauso an das Angeln herangeführt werden könnten, wie ich es als kleiner Stepke mal gelernt habe. In der Natur am See oder am Fluß, vom Großvater oder vom Vater, ganz ohne Paragraphengedöns und "Schein"-gehabe.
> ...




Das hat meine vollste Zustimmung.#6


----------



## hulkhomer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lad` doch mal vereinsfremde Angler zu Arbeitseinsätzen ein. Vielleicht haben sie mehr Lust als du denkst.
> Wer Leistung bringt kann in Arbeitsstunden abgerechnet werden.
> :m



Die Schwarzfischer haben bestimmt riesigen Bock darauf, die Ufer zu säubern. Ich werde einfach mal die nächste alkoholisierte Horde freundlich aber bestimmt dazu auffordern . (Ich bin kein Aufseher!)

Aber im Ernst, es geht um Fairness! Ich halte mich an die Regeln und erwarte das auch von den anderen! Das betrifft die Regeln beim Angeln und auch die Regelungen drumherum. 

Und dabei geht es nicht darum, dass einer z.B. mit 2 statt einer Angel fischt, sondern um gravierende Sachen. Sich über 1000€ zu sparen (Schein, Vereinsmitgliedschaft, Gewässerkarten) ist keine Kleinigkeit sondern eine Sauerei.


----------



## ak.checker (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Tomasz schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3316082&postcount=1
> 
> Entweder hat die oben gemachte Erfahrung nicht nur mit dem Alter zu tun, oder einige sind wirklich älter geworden und haben alles aus ihrer Jugend vergessen#c.
> Ich würde mir jedenfalls wünschen, dass meine Kinder genauso an das Angeln herangeführt werden könnten, wie ich es als kleiner Stepke mal gelernt habe. In der Natur am See oder am Fluß, vom Großvater oder vom Vater, ganz ohne Paragraphengedöns und "Schein"-gehabe.
> ...



Natürlich sollte das bei Kindern und Jungendlichen so sein , war in meiner Jugend auch nicht anderst(Bj.1980).........
Meine erste Forelle/Rotauge hab ich auch schwarz am bach gefangen, und hab sie stolz meinem Dad präsentiert...
*Aber bei den Erwachsenen ist das ein anderes Thema*.:c


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Soviel zu verlangen ist die Sauerei.

Damit wird angeln elitär, da nur für Gutbetuchte finanzierbar, und das braucht so ein traditionelles Hobby nicht!


----------



## Onkelfester (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Tomasz schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3316082&postcount=1
> 
> Entweder hat die oben gemachte Erfahrung nicht nur mit dem Alter zu tun, oder einige sind wirklich älter geworden und haben alles aus ihrer Jugend vergessen#c.
> Ich würde mir jedenfalls wünschen, dass meine Kinder genauso an das Angeln herangeführt werden könnten, wie ich es als kleiner Stepke mal gelernt habe. In der Natur am See oder am Fluß, vom Großvater oder vom Vater, ganz ohne Paragraphengedöns und "Schein"-gehabe.
> ...



Genau das meine ich mit "Kommunikationwille und die Bereitschaft Andere für das was wir tun zu interessieren."

Ein wenig mehr Offenheit. 
Die Meisten Angler haben ja schon Krämpfe damit zu sagen in welchem Gewässer sie einen Fisch gefangen haben.
Die Eifersucht, wenn jemand anderes mal etwas Besseres fängt kennt kaum Grenzen. 
Ob das nun den Lieblingsangelplatz oder die erfolgversprechenste Angelmethode betrifft. Sobald jemand Anderer mir meinen Fisch (für den ich ja schließlich bezahlt habe!!!!) wegangeln könnte hört der Spaß auf.


----------



## hulkhomer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

So sind die Verhältnisse in Bayern eben, zumindest im Raum München. Hier kommen viele Angler auf wenige Gewässer, Angebot<->Nachfrage. Tageskarten gibt es (jetzt sowieso noch nicht, vorher müssen ja die Besatzforellen alle rausgefischt werden) i.A. nicht unter 15€. 

Und wenn ich die Kosten brav berappe, dann ist es wohl verständlich, wenn ich das auch von anderen verlange. Ich kann mir angesichts der "himmlischen" Preise in anderen Bundesländern auch vorstellen, dass man da nicht so wert drauflegt, ob jemand für ein Jahr seine 30€ bezahlt hat oder nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Erstrebenswert finde ich nur einen von beiden Zuständen.:g

Kannste Dir denken . . .


----------



## Brikz83 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Ich kann mir angesichts der "himmlischen" Preise in anderen Bundesländern auch vorstellen, dass man da nicht so wert drauflegt, ob jemand für ein Jahr seine 30€ bezahlt hat oder nicht.


 
39 bitte... |rolleyes


----------



## hulkhomer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Ich schüttel mir die Kohle auch nicht aus dem Ärmel, von daher wäre es für mich anders auch erstrebenswert. 

Da wird sich aber wohl nichts ändern, man muss also in den sauren Apfel beissen.


----------



## Onkelfester (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Kann ich nachvollziehen.

Ich zahle hier in Brandenburg so um die 20.- € im Jahr für meine Angelkarte. Der Fischereischein kostet??? Keine Ahnung aber ich glaube sowas in der Region von 60 € für 5 Jahre.

Andererseits kommt bei 1000.- € im Jahr natürlich wieder das soziale Argument zum tragen.
Das ist eine Summe, die sich nicht Viele leisten können.
Das damit dem Schwarzangeln Tür und Tor geöffnet werden muß auch dem dümmsten Vereinsfunktionär klar sein!


----------



## hulkhomer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> 39 bitte... |rolleyes


 
Die spinnen ja, wer soll sich das leisten können? Elitäre Schweine


----------



## Brikz83 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

tja, was willste machen #h


----------



## Zanderprofi (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das muss man alles relativ sehen.
> 
> 
> Gesellschaftlich gesehen, und darauf basiert unser Rechtssytem, ist Schwarzanglen die unterste Kategorie von Peanuts.




Moin.

Von unterster Kategorie oder gar Peanuts ist im Gesetz keine Rede : Wer fremdes Fischereirecht oder Fischereiausübungsrecht 
verletzt, indem er unberechtigt angelt - selbst wenn er (noch) 
nichts gefangen hat,

wird mit Zitat : " Freiheitsstrafe bis zu 2 Jahren oder Geldstrafe bestraft" Zitatende.

Es handelt sich bei diesem Tatbestand nicht um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, sondern um einen Straftatbestand.

Zanderprofi.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Leider, leider . . .

Es gibt Verbrechen, die auch wirklich welche sind und Bestrafung verdienen. Darauf sollte sich der Gesetzgeber konzentrieren.|rolleyes


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Okay, nun frag ick mal in die Runde.

Man stelle sich vor man hat selbst ein Gewässer, besetzt dieses mit Fisch (was nicht wenig Geld kostet) und kommt am Jahresende an den Punkt wo man merkt das der Teich leer ist, man aber grad 30% des Geldes wieder drin hat wat man reingehauen hat. Immer noch alles so locker ????
(schwer überspitzt geb ich zu)


Aber nun sagt mal wat ....



Gruß Toxe


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Das ist ärgerlich aber weit am Thema vorbei.:m

Im Übrigen war dann an dem Gartenteich wohl ein harter Winter oder  es kamen viele Kormorane.


----------



## Tomasz (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Zanderprofi schrieb:


> ...
> wird mit Zitat : " Freiheitsstrafe bis zu 2 Jahren oder Geldstrafe bestraft" Zitatende.
> 
> Es handelt sich bei diesem Tatbestand nicht um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, sondern um einen Straftatbestand...



Mag sein, dass es derzeit in Deutschland so ist, aber man darf wohl noch Wünsche und Träume haben. Und da gefällt mir diese Sicht persönlich viel besser:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...
> Ich sehe die Nutzung der örtlichen Natur als ein Grundrecht jeden Lebewesens an.
> Solange Geld da ist und die Beiträge nicht ausarten, wird natürlich bezahlt.:m



Mir ist dabei natürlich schon klar, dass es wohl in Deutschland ein Traum bleiben wird. Aber wenigstens könnte man diesem Traum durch weniger Regulationswut ein wenig näher kommen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Onkelfester (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

...wahrscheinlich Fischsterben durch ne Krankheit.#h

Mal im Ernst: Wenn du einen See oder ein Gewässer mit öffentlichem Zugang hast bist du Nase.
Wenn du einen privaten Teich hast und 70 % deiner Fische sind weg, bist du ne Schnarchnase.|supergri

Es geht doch hier eher um die Schwarzangler und uns Angler an öffentlichen Gewässern. An Seen, Kanälen und Flüssen, die von allen frequentiert werden.

Das persönliche Eigentum ist ein Sonderfall, der 99 % der Boardies hier nicht betrifft.


----------



## Zanderprofi (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Okay, nun frag ick mal in die Runde.
> 
> Man stelle sich vor man hat selbst ein Gewässer, besetzt dieses mit Fisch (was nicht wenig Geld kostet) und kommt am Jahresende an den Punkt wo man merkt das der Teich leer ist, man aber grad 30% des Geldes wieder drin hat wat man reingehauen hat. Immer noch alles so locker ????
> (schwer überspitzt geb ich zu)
> ...



Moin Toxe, Du berliner Schnauze |supergri

Wenn man selber ein ( kleines ) Gewässer hat , kannst Du von einem Privatgewässer ausgehen , Teich bspw.

Du hast somit das Fischereirecht inne und insofern Du keine Erlaubniskarten ausgibst, auch das alleinige Fischereiausübungsrecht.

Wird nun unberechtigt ein Teil der Fische gefangen, die aufgrund des Status des Privatgewässers nicht herrenlos waren, sondern Dein Eigentum - greift hier der Tatbestand des

Diebstahls nicht der der Fischwilderei.

Zanderprofi.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Okay, nun frag ick mal in die Runde.
> 
> Man stelle sich vor man hat selbst ein Gewässer, besetzt dieses mit Fisch (was nicht wenig Geld kostet) und kommt am Jahresende an den Punkt wo man merkt das der Teich leer ist, man aber grad 30% des Geldes wieder drin hat wat man reingehauen hat. Immer noch alles so locker ????
> (schwer überspitzt geb ich zu)
> ...


 ich finde nicht, dass das weit am Thema vorbei ist , ihre Durchleuchtung:m
Ja das gibt es un d genau deshalb ist das sicher auch als Straftatbestand gemacht , weil es dann existenzbedrohend sein kann. Dafür gibt es ja einen Strafrahmen und der reicht nunmal von garnix tun , weil gesellschaftlich nicht relevant
( die Fälle die der Herr Professor meint) und bewährt mit x Jahre Bau , als Möglichkeit für das , was Toxe konstruiert hat.
Und das finde ich dann schon angemessen.
Gruß A.


----------



## carphunter1678 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Okay, nun frag ick mal in die Runde.
> 
> Man stelle sich vor man hat selbst ein Gewässer, besetzt dieses mit Fisch (was nicht wenig Geld kostet) und kommt am Jahresende an den Punkt wo man merkt das der Teich leer ist, man aber grad 30% des Geldes wieder drin hat wat man reingehauen hat. Immer noch alles so locker ????
> (schwer überspitzt geb ich zu)
> ...


 
Ich erzähle dir mal was mehr oder weniger Witziges mein Vater ist Pächter eines eigenen See´s im Winter diesen Jahres haben wir einen großen Fehler begannen wir haben an einer Seite am Zaun die ganzen Bromberren gegeschnitten weil da ein Loch im Zaun war und wir einen Hund haben.
Vor ca 3 Monaten haben wir den See mit Forellen besetzt,
da wir wollten das sich die Forellen an alles erstmal gewöhnen haben wir an unserem See eine einmonatige Angelpause eingelegt.
Wir waren aber ein mal in der Woche da um zu schauen ob die Fische den neuen Lebensraum vertragen.
Als wir wieder anfingen zu fischen nätürlich erstmal auf Forellen um den Zustand der Fische zusehen, konnten wir aber nicht weil fast keine mehr drinne waren !!
Schwarzangler und Kormorane haben fast den kompletten Forellen bestand ausgelöscht (20kg auf 2500qm).
Und mein Vater fand das nicht gerade Lustig.


----------



## Brikz83 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

boah, der Trööt explodiert ja förmlich. Scheint ein Reizthema zu sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

@carphunter1678

Das solche Ansammlungen an leicht zu fangendem "Edelfisch" ungebetene Interessenten anlockt ist klar.

Es trifft aber nicht das Thema hier.
Es geht ja um meist grössere Gewässer mit fast natürlichem Bestand, wie sie sonst so überall vertreten sind.
So eine Badewanne voller hungriger Zuchtforellen kannste damit nicht vergleichen.

Das Angeln dort hat mit angeln(im ursprünglichen Sinn) auch nicht viel zu tun.|rolleyes


----------



## Ein_Angler (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Ich hier am linken Niederrhein muss für den Rhein, für's Wendebecken für die Roos für den Elfrather See und den Duisbrurger Hafen fast 200€ bezahlen. Warum muss ich den Vollpreis bezahlen, obwohl ich mich mich teilen kann und nicht überall gleichzeitig angeln kann? In Brandenburg bezahlt man 20€ und hat gefühlte 10.000Km Ufer die man beageln darf. Ich wäre ja bereit 100€ im Jahr dafür zu bezahlen, daß ich dann in allen Gewässern die nicht ein Verein sind, angeln darf. 

Und zur Angelprüfung ist zu sagen, das ist der größte Schwachsinn der Welt. Diese Regelung gehört sofort abgeschafft, weil es ohne diese in Niedersachsen ja auch bestens funktioniert. Uns sollte man nicht immer mehr das Angeln einschränken, sondern lieber für mehr Leute in der Gesellschaft zugänglich machen.

Wenn ich dann lese das jemand die Fotos auf der Bewerbung mehr wert waren als der Angelschein kommen mir Fragen über Fragen auf. Das Foto wird vom Amt bezahlt (5€ für jede schriftliche Bewerbung). Warum verzichtet man den auf das Angeln, wenn man mit dem gefangenen Fischen die Familie ernähren könnte? 

Wenn es ein Schwarzangelerproblem gibt, dann ist das in erster Linie die Schuld der Funktionäre, die das Angeln so wenig Leuten wie nur möglich zugänglich machen wollen. Zusätzlich muss man aber auch sagen, wo keine Kontrollen sind gibt's auch Schwarzangler, denn ich wurde am Rhein noch nie kontrolliert. Es gibt Leute die würde gerne mal ab und zu angeln gehen, aber wenn die schon hören was die erstmal dafür leisten müssen, vergeht ihnen die Idee innerhalb von einer Minute.


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Ich hier am linken Niederrhein muss für den Rhein, für's Wendebecken für die Roos für den Elfrather See und den Duisbrurger Hafen fast 200€ bezahlen. Warum muss ich den Vollpreis bezahlen, obwohl ich mich mich teilen kann und nicht überall gleichzeitig angeln kann? In Brandenburg bezahlt man 20€ und hat gefühlte 10.000Km Ufer die man beageln darf. Ich wäre ja bereit 100€ im Jahr dafür zu bezahlen, daß ich dann in allen Gewässern die nicht ein Verein sind, angeln darf.
> 
> Und zur Angelprüfung ist zu sagen, das ist der größte Schwachsinn der Welt. Diese Regelung gehört sofort abgeschafft, weil es ohne diese in Niedersachsen ja auch bestens funktioniert. Uns sollte man nicht immer mehr das Angeln einschränken, sondern lieber für mehr Leute in der Gesellschaft zugänglich machen.
> 
> ...



in nds funktionierts nicht ohne prüfung in der praxis.
laut fischereigesetz schon nur der dortige verband und seine vereine bestehen auf die prüfung, sonst kannst du an deren gewässern nicht angeln und diese sind die überwiegende mehrzahl der gewässer in nds.

antonio


----------



## Onkelfester (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Das du noch nie kontrolliert wurdest, liegt daran das ich deine Quote mit erfüllt habe.|supergri
Ich war dieses Jahr 7 mal angeln und wurde 4 mal kontrolliert.
OK, ist vielleicht nicht normal aber für mich völlig in Ordnung.
Die Kontrollen fanden 2 mal durch Fischereiaufseher (sehr nett geplaudert) ein mal durch ne Streife, der wohl langweilig war und einmal durch die WSP statt (sehr unfreundlich und absolut inkompetent)


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann lese das jemand die Fotos auf der Bewerbung mehr wert waren als der Angelschein kommen mir Fragen über Fragen auf. Das Foto wird vom Amt bezahlt (5€ für jede schriftliche Bewerbung). Warum verzichtet man den auf das Angeln, wenn man mit dem gefangenen Fischen die Familie ernähren könnte?




Wat bist Du denn für nen Typ??? Du scheinst ja nicht einmal richtig lesen, geschweige noch verstehen zu können was Du lesen kannst ...

Es ging ersten nicht um Fotos für die Bewerbung, sondern um Briefmarken. Und ja, Du Typ, meine Familie (somit auch ein neuer Job, um dieser etwas bieten zu können) war und ist mir immer wichtiger als das Angeln. 

Das sollte man eigendlich mit 34 Lebensjahren ebenso sehen. Es sei denn Du bist mit nem Goldenen Löffel im Mund auf die Welt gekommen....

Gruß Toxe


EDIT: DEIN POSTING: (Das Foto wird vom Amt bezahlt (5€ für jede schriftliche Bewerbung)

Ich war nicht beim Amt gemeldet, da meine Frau dafür ca 24€ zuviel verdient hat !


----------



## Ein_Angler (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



antonio schrieb:


> in nds funktionierts nicht ohne prüfung in der praxis.
> laut fischereigesetz schon nur der dortige verband und seine vereine bestehen auf die prüfung, sonst kannst du an deren gewässern nicht angeln und diese sind die überwiegende mehrzahl der gewässer in nds.
> 
> antonio



Das Fischereigestezt ist bindent, nicht die Verbands eigenen Regelungen, also ab zum Amt und Lichtbild mitnehmen und die Dame bzw. der Herr darf einen Schein ausstellen. Und danach ist es egal ob ich die Prüfung gemacht habe oder nicht, schließlich bin ich dann im Besitz einer Fischereierlaubniss und nur diese ist vom Gesetzgeber gefordert oder bei einer Kontrolle vorzulegen. Da kann sich der Verband noch so auf den Kopf stellen, die hätten vor Gericht keine Chance.


----------



## Onkelfester (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Quatsch.
Es geht um Vereinsgewässer! Da üben die Vereine das Vischereirecht aus und können außer ner Prüfung auch das Mitbringen von 2 rosa Elefanten verlangen.


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Das Fischereigestezt ist bindent, nicht die Verbands eigenen Regelungen, also ab zum Amt und Lichtbild mitnehmen und die Dame bzw. der Herr darf einen Schein ausstellen. Und danach ist es egal ob ich die Prüfung gemacht habe oder nicht, schließlich bin ich dann im Besitz einer Fischereierlaubniss und nur diese ist vom Gesetzgeber gefordert oder bei einer Kontrolle vorzulegen. Da kann sich der Verband noch so auf den Kopf stellen, die hätten vor Gericht keine Chance.



das ist blödsinn was du erzählst.
ohne prüfung bekommst du auch in nds keinen schein.
nur in nds brauchst du laut gesetz nur den perso.
du wirst aber, bis auf ganz wenige ausnahmen; kein gewässer finden, wo du angeln darfst, die meisten sind in vereinshand und hier gelten deren bestimmungen.
das geht sogar soweit, daß du dort teilweise ne fliegenfischerprüfung brauchst, wenn der verein das so will.

und fischereischein und erlaubnisschein sind zwei paar schuhe.
und wenn dir der verein keinen erlaubnisschein(tageskarte/jahreskarte) aushändigt weil du kein prüfungszeugnis oder fischereischein hast guckst du in die röhre.

antonio


----------



## Ein_Angler (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Wat bist Du denn für nen Typ??? Du scheinst ja nicht einmal richtig lesen, geschweige noch verstehen zu können was Du lesen kannst ...
> 
> Es ging ersten nicht um Fotos für die Bewerbung, sondern um Briefmarken. Und ja, Du Typ, meine Familie (somit auch ein neuer Job, um dieser etwas bieten zu können) war und ist mir immer wichtiger als das Angeln.
> 
> ...




Ok dann eben die Briefmarke, aber muss man nicht auch als Arbeitsloser trotzdem beim Amt gemeldet sein, wegen Renetennachweis und so? 
Wenn ich Berwerbungen schreibe dann bestimmt nicht 100 Stück am Tag, sondern ca. 5-10 in der Woche und das ist ein kleiner Akt. 
Bevor ich dann zu Hause rumsitze weil ich schon alle Stellenangebote im Inet kenne, gehe ich angeln um den Kühlschrank voll zu bekommen und nicht unnötig Geld im Supermarkt lassen zu müssen. 
Das hat mit einem goldenen Löffel nix zu tuen, sondern gehe ich angel um Geld zu sparen, den jeder Fisch mehr hält mich davon ab Geld im Supermarkt zu lassen, oder wenn ich was mehr fange kauft mir mein Nachbar was ab.

Ich wollte dich nicht angreifen, nur hat sich dein Text gelesen als wenn du nicht die Vorteile des Angelns mitnehmen möchtest und nur ein C&R Agent bist der keinen Fisch isst.


----------



## carphunter1678 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Ich kann mich noch recht gut an die Krefelder Prüfung erinnern,

Das waren 30ig Fragen und man musste ne Rute zusammen bauen.
Und ich glaube jeder Angler weiß wie man ne Posenmontage macht.


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch recht gut an die Krefelder Prüfung erinnern,
> 
> Das waren 30ig Fragen und man musste ne Rute zusammen bauen.
> Und ich glaube jeder Angler weiß wie man ne Posenmontage macht.



was meinst du wie viele geprüfte es gibt, die es nicht wissen.
traurig aber war.

antonio


----------



## Ein_Angler (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist blödsinn was du erzählst.
> ohne prüfung bekommst du auch in nds keinen schein.
> nur in nds brauchst du laut gesetz nur den perso.
> du wirst aber, bis auf ganz wenige ausnahmen; kein gewässer finden, wo du angeln darfst, die meisten sind in vereinshand und hier gelten deren bestimmungen.
> ...




Wenn ich einen Fischreischein besitze und ins Geschäft gehe um eine Erlaubniss für die Ems oder Weser zu bekommen, dann muss ich den Fischreischein vorgelegen und nicht das Prüfungszeugniss, oder? So stehts im Gesetzt. Was ein Verein will, ist was anderes und interessiert mich einen feuchten, so einem Verein trete ich nicht bei. Aber jedes Gewässer das nicht zu einem Verein gehört kaufe ich mir die Erlaubniss, und fertig oder?


----------



## andyblub (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso hier einerseits pro-Angelschein argumentiert wird à la "da müssen alle durch", andererseits aber niedrige Eintrittsbarrieren für Kinder und sozial Schwache gefordert werden. Es gab ja sogar einen Vergleich mit dem PKW-Führerschein und Waffenschein. Für mich passt das einfach nicht zusammen. Entweder man meint der Angelschein sei für die Wissensvermittlung und Gewährleistung ordentlichen Verhaltens am Wasser von Nöten oder er ist es eben nicht. Vertritt man aber Ersteres kann man meines Erachtens nicht erwarten, dass für Kinder andere Regeln gelten. Überspitzt gesagt wünscht sich ja auch niemand dass 12 jährige ohne Führerschein Auto fahren dürfen, weil sie für die Prüfung noch zu jung sind oder sich keinen Neuwagen leisten können.

In der aktuellen Konstellation ist es jedenfalls so, dass der Gelackmeierte in der Regel der ehrliche Durchschnittsangler ist. Er sieht sich von allen Seiten drangsaliert: von Behörden, von der Politik und von den Massen böser Schwarzangler. Anstatt aber eine Ursachenforschung für das Schwarzangeln zu betreiben, werden Law-and-Order Methoden gefordert, um die Anzahl der Schwarzangler einzugrenzen und letzten Endes die eigene Bastion der einst bestandenen Fischereiprüfung zu verteidigen.


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Fischreischein besitze und ins Geschäft gehe um eine Erlaubniss für die Ems oder Weser zu bekommen, dann muss ich den Fischreischein vorgelegen und nicht das Prüfungszeugniss, oder? So stehts im Gesetzt. Was ein Verein will ist was anderes und interessiert mich einen feuchten und trette so einem Verein nicht bei. Aber jedes Gewässer das nicht zu einem Verein gehört kaufe ich mir die Erlaubniss fertig oder?



in nds brauchst du keinen fischereischein per gesetz wie oft denn nun noch.
perso oder prüfungszeugnis reicht.
lies doch mal das fischereiges. nds.
und ob nun verein oder nichtverein, wenn der gewässerpächter/eigentümer regeln aufstellt die das gesetz auch verschärfen, hast du dich dran zu halten oder bekommst keinen erlaubnisschein.
und du hast geschrieben, daß man in nds keine prüfung braucht,

Zitat:"Und zur Angelprüfung ist zu sagen, das ist der größte Schwachsinn der Welt. Diese Regelung gehört sofort abgeschafft, weil es ohne diese in Niedersachsen ja auch bestens funktioniert. Uns sollte man nicht immer mehr das Angeln einschränken, sondern lieber für mehr Leute in der Gesellschaft zugänglich machen."


dem ist aber nicht so.
auch dort gilt ohne prüfung kein fischereischein und an den allermeisten gewässern kein erlaubnisschein.

antonio


----------



## carphunter1678 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



antonio schrieb:


> in nds brauchst du keinen fischereischein per gesetz wie oft denn nun noch.
> perso oder prüfungszeugnis reicht.
> lies doch mal das fischereiges. nds.
> und ob nun verein oder nichtverein, wenn der gewässerpächter/eigentümer regeln aufstellt die das gesetz auch verschärfen, hast du dich dran zu halten oder bekommst keinen erlaubnisschein.
> ...


 
Den Beitrag finde ich so geil das ich jetzt glaich ein experiment mache ich werde nähmlich mein Prüfungszeugnis nehmen und zum Angelshop fahren und versuchen mir damit einen Erlaubnisschein zu kaufen.

Ich werde Berichten wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> Den Beitrag finde ich so geil das ich jetzt glaich ein experiment mache ich werde nähmlich mein Prüfungszeugnis nehmen und zum Angelshop fahren und versuchen mir damit einen Erlaubnisschein zu kaufen.
> 
> Ich werde Berichten wie es gelaufen ist.



wußte gar nicht das krefeld in nds liegt.

antonio


----------



## carphunter1678 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



antonio schrieb:


> wußte gar nicht das krefeld in nds liegt.
> 
> antonio


 

Ich auch nicht


----------



## KawangA (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ....
> Zum 2ten: ohne dich persönlich zu meinen(!), ich habe bei solchen Statements immer das Gefühl, das kommt von Leuten, die sich im Bus verschämt wegdrehen, wenn 3 besoffene Chaoten ein Mädchen drangsalieren.
> 
> 
> Der Tag, an dem mir Knete dafür geboten wird, am Besten noch eine Fangprämie, wird mein letzter Tag als Aufseher sein.



nö bin ich bestimmt nicht der sich weg dreht. nee und persönlich nehme ich das dir nicht ;-) . 
naja. z.b wenn ich hier in berlin leute sehe die während der schonzeit mit der spinnrute in der seelenruhig in der hand angeln und die wsp winkend an denen vorbeischippert. wenn das so offensichtlich ist kann man sich vorstellen wie hoch der kontrolldruck hier in berlin ist. leider.


----------



## kgbbg (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

Tjaaaaa.... jeder kann sich so viel rausnehmen, wie ihm von der Obrigkeit gestattet wird.
Und die ganz Oberen kümmern sich halt nur darum daß die Diäten stimmen und regelmäßig steigen. - Dafür wird eben auch mal die Polizei dezimiert und Kontrolleure eingespart.... sind ja nur ein paar Fische.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*

So isses.:m

Die sollen sich auch um wichtigere Sachen kümmern!

Was nicht heisst, dass sie ihre Arbeit gut machen oder ich die Diätenhöhe befürworte. Aber das gehört hier ganz und gar nicht her . . .


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzangler und nichts passiert!*



kgbbg schrieb:


> ...Dafür wird eben auch mal die Polizei dezimiert...



nicht ganz so grob, bitte, reduzieren reicht auch :g


----------

